
A Review of Soviet Celestial-Mechanics Literature - webdva
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/document/cia-rdp81-01043r002000080002-5
======
082349872349872
"Declassified in Part"? That seems odd, considering that Soviet Celestial-
Mechanics Literature shouldn't[1] be under copyright, especially not that
published before 1958. Anyone find any interesting "sanitized" parts? I spot
checked ~10 pages and didn't find anything beyond an ordinary, if long, review
article.

[1] On the other hand, [http://diafilmy.su](http://diafilmy.su) is
unexpectedly down. They used to have nice educational filmstrips for orbital
mechanics, gratis.

